

Lisp as a secret weapon - mokeefe
http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html

======
joshu
> Viaweb was the first Web-based application

Surely not.

I interned at a very tiny brokerage in the summer of 1995 that had already
built an early online trading app by the time I got there.

